# AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2009)

werbung​



*Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard​*

*Die große ZEBCO Aktion

“Let’s go fishing”​*


*Jeden Monat attraktive Preise gewinnen!!​*

Hitparaden für die größten Fänge gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Fast jede Zeitschrift oder Internetseite bietet so etwas an. Zebco und uns geht's aber nicht um den größten Fisch - da wird eh nur immer wieder beschissen, um die Preise abzugreifen.

Uns geht's drum, euch aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Denn egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist, angeln macht immer Spaß. Und wir wollen daher die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen. Daher hat auch jeder gemeldete Fang die gleiche Chance, einen der attraktiven Preise zu gewinnen. 

*September: Zander

​*
*Der Septemberpreis für die erfolgreichen Zanderangler wird von Zebco gestiftet:​*
*Quantum Crypton Magic Zander Stick & Quantum Incyte *​









*Die Modalitäten:*
*Ihr könnt im September hier in diesem Thread alle Zander melden. *

Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden. 

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)

Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.

Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!

Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost. Derjenige, der mit seinem gemeldeten Fang am nächsten bei dieser ausgelosten Länge liegt, erhält den dafür ausgelobten Preis. Bei mehreren gleichlangen Fischen entscheidet dann das Los unter den Einstellern.

Und - auch wie immer: Der Rechtsweg ist natürlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## troutmaster69 (3. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Leider habe ich das Thema etwas zu spät gesehen und meinen Fisch schon Filetiert, deshalb kann ich leider nicht alle Kriterien erfüllen aber ich versuche es trotzdem |bigeyes

Der Zander wurde vor ca. 3 Std. gefangen, war *78cm* Lang und wog genau 8 Pfund











Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer, walleymaster


----------



## Dorschjäger (3. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Zander 73 cm
Gewicht 3,3 kg

Leider kein Maßband angelegt !

Dorschjäger #h#h

Allen anderen Mitbewerbern auch viel Glück !


----------



## Küstenschleicher (4. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

moin,
ich hatte auch leider nix dabei:c
werde mir aber mühe geben eine gute figur zu machen|bla:


----------



## ObiWahn81 (4. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

war spam


----------



## jungangler 93 (4. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

schade leute aber trotzdem hammer fische#6


----------



## FischerBub (6. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Heut Abend gefangen:vik:!

62cm und knappe 4 Pfund. Jetzt hab ich endlich mal wieder einen schönen Zander im Rhein gefangen:l.

Gruß FB


----------



## Peter5Pan (6. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Hehe krasse Sache hab gestern Abend auch einen am Rhein gefangen, der einen ganzen cm größer war^^... Bild kommt noch nach...





So hier das Bild. 
63cm, 1850g.


----------



## tim13 (6. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

so hier mein zander fürn lostopf.

55cm und heute gefangen...


----------



## Hackersepp (7. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Hier mal ein Zander mit 69cm, der am 1.9.2009 gefangen wurde.


----------



## greece68 (7. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Ups! Beim Speichern gab es wohl ein Problem!!


----------



## greece68 (7. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Na, wenn das nicht ein Traumplatz und -wetter zum Zanderangel gewesen ist bei Dir Hackersepp? Und dann noch so einen durchaus ordentlichen Fisch! Glückwunsch und auch etwas Neid...denn bei uns wollen sie seit Wochen  gar nicht!! 
Petri Heil allen Fängern!!


----------



## InselUsedom (7. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

hallo, hab da mal ne frage möchte morgen mal auf zander gehen. hab mir dazu heute eine sv schnur gekauft fals doch mal ein hecht beissen sollte. meine frage ist jetzt, unten an der sv schnur ist ein wirbel mit karabiner drane wo ich den harken ein hängen kann ist der wirbel mit dem karabiner nicht zu auffällig für den zander?


----------



## aalbomber (8. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

och man zu spät gelesen gestern nacht 2 schöne zander gefangen aber schon am see fertig gemacht 

aber petri zu den fischen die schon gefangen wurden werde hoffentlich auch noch pa schöne stachelritter fangen um sie zu posten 





petri an alle |wavey:


----------



## Housecat (8. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Dann werd ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen. 
Mein Zander: *69cm* und ca 6 Pfund
Gefangen in der Elbe auf einen 8er Kopyto  :vik:

http://img297.*ih.us/img297/7747/img0252z.th.jpg                              http://img269.*ih.us/img269/754/img0434h.th.jpg



                           http://img269.*ih.us/img269/1517/img0448yr.th.jpg


----------



## Phantom1985 (8. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

tja hier ein schöner zander aus dem neckar !! genau 60 cm und 1,625 kilo schwer nur leider den zollstock nicht dabei gehabt**heul** hat schön auf köfi gebissen:vik:


----------



## poli (8. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Hallo Leute,
hier mein Zander aus der Eider - er hatte 60 cm und wog 1750 g. Gefangen mit einem 15er GuFi von Mann's, gar nicht weit weg vom Ufer gegen 20:30.
Viele Gruesse
Poli


----------



## HD4ever (9. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

ich mach nun auch mit !!! :m
habe heute in der Elbe 2 schöne Zander erwischen können -der größere hatte 81cm und wog 5,2 Kg 
einziger Vermutstropfen dieses klasse Vormittags - kamera zu hause gelassen #q


----------



## quincy73 (9. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Hier ist meiner: 86 cm und 6,4 Kg aus der Weser...


----------



## dare (9. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

meiner. gefangen am rhein. ca. 60 cm. hat spaß gemacht


----------



## -iguana (10. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Hallo zusammen,

habs grad erst gesehen.

Gefangen an der Donau bei Regensburg am 01.09.09 auf
ne Schwarzmeergrundel. 56cm 1,26kg.

Gruß Tom


----------



## troutmaster69 (10. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Mion moin, nach diversen Luftpumpen hier mein 1. mit Maßband.
Die Perspektive täuscht ein wenig der Zander hatte *47cm*. 
Zum Zeitunglesen konnte ich das Stacheltierchen nicht überreden, ist mir irgendwie aus der Hand gerutscht  (10.09.09)






Grüße, walleyemaster


----------



## Michi-HH (11. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Moin Moin

Leider nur ein kleener Elb - Zander 46 cm #c und der einzigste Gestern....!

Petri Heil #h


----------



## troutmaster69 (11. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

The next one, *53cm* (11.09.09)







Grüße, walleyemaster


----------



## grizzly88 (12. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

so leist ich auch mal meinen beitrag 


ich hab nen 67er zander, gute 6 pfund von ner dunklen seite verhaftet #6


----------



## Scubaticus (14. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Aktiv angeln gehen? Na, mit mein Bellyboat natürlich! Regelmäßig kommt ein neuer Rekord vorbei ... mein kleinste Zander vom Bellyboat aus. Ist gute 8 inch (+/- 20 cm).


----------



## kosh87 (14. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

64cm zander aus der elbe auf wobbler.. gewicht 2,8kg


----------



## dimmi (15. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Hab auch einen von letzter Woche aus nem Kiessee.
War bei 75cm ca. 4kg schwer.


----------



## Aallust (15. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Ich hatte heute Nacht auch mal Glück und das Richtig!
Konnte einen 88cm großen und 7,3 kg schweren Zander fangen und einen von 65cm! Hier nun der größte von Heute Nacht:
HILFE BILD GEHT NICHT! Habe es bei *ih upgeloaded und kein Link davon funzt!!!Kann mir bitte jemand behilflich sein, dass es auch Bildlich dargestellt wird?! DANKE!!!

Gebissen haben beide 10m vor der Buhne auf einen 14er Kopyto!

Grüße aus Köln

David


----------



## Firefox2 (15. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Jo Hallo,
hatte da gester auch ein Paar kleine gefangen, 
einer hatte 45 und die anderen 65,70 und 72


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*



			
				Aallust;Kann mir bitte jemand behilflich sein schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst mir die Bilder per Mail schicken und ich füge sie für dich ein.
> info@knurri.de
> 
> Oder du liest dir das mal durch.
> ...


----------



## tim13 (15. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Moin war heute auch mal wieder los. ergebnis 3 zander einer von 40 und einer von 60+ der mir leider aus den händen gerutscht ist. und dieser hier von 53,5 cm... siehe bild


----------



## AndreasG (17. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

So, heute wollte ich mich auch mal an der Runde beteiligen.
76cm, ca. 8Pfd, gefangen in der Elbe bei Finkenwerder. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## tim13 (17. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

war gestern auch mal wieder hin. dieser zander von 68 cm wollte auch mit nach hause...


----------



## tim13 (18. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

moin zusammen, heute noch nen versuch unternommen und es ging dieser 77,5 cm zander an den haken...


----------



## tim13 (18. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

irgendwie hat das mit dem bild nicht so geklappt. so hier sollte er jetzt zu sehen sein...

77,5 cm


----------



## tim13 (19. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

so hier noch einer von 79 cm, heute nachmittag gg 16.30h gefangen


----------



## Phantom1985 (20. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

hey hey ich hab mal eine frage kann mir mal einer ein paar tipps geben wie ich am besten auf zander gehe wo ich sie am besten fangen kann am neckar und was so die ideale uhrzeit ist wäre euch sehr verbunden wichtig vorallem auf was

p.s hab zwar auch schon ein bild von einem zander rein gesetzt war aber mehr beifang als geplant#6


----------



## Bigone (22. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Das ist das Ergebnis vom 21.09.2009. Der größte Zander war genau 79cm lang und wog 4,2kg. Er biß  auf einen kopyto in weiß mit schwarzem  Rücken.


----------



## kumpelhunter (23. September 2009)

*September: Zander!!*

Angehängt ein künstlerisch wertvoller Zander.
Leider nicht von mir gefangen. :l


----------



## tim13 (24. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

also wenn der nicht gewinnt weiss ich es auch nicht mehr. ach ja ******* hast die spielregeln leider nicht beachtet muss nächstes mal nen zollstock und ne zeitung beipacken und wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn man den fisch ganz sehen könnte.:vik:


----------



## Bernd Demmert (24. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

aber hallo, wer benötigt dafür einen Zollstock ?


----------



## Henni (24. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Auch wenn mir der obige "Fisch" besser gefällt (vielleicht sollte ich mal ein anderes Gummi auf den Jigkopf stecken :k), hier mein Kleiner von 45 cm:

Euch anderen viel Glück!


----------



## David Kanal (25. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

|wavey: 

Achtung Riese ...


Der kleine hat sich einen 8cm Kopyto in weiß reingehauen ...:vik:


----------



## commander50 (26. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*


----------



## Frank81 (26. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Der 66 cm und 2,5 Pfund Zander hat sich nen schwarzen Gummifisch geschnappt.

Gruß Frank:vik:


----------



## Lionhead (27. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Klein, aber mein...49 cm


----------



## tim13 (27. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Heute noch einen gefangen von 81 cm und 4,8 kg auf gummifisch


----------



## vanillje (27. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Ach man wie gemein, ich darf doch erst ab November angeln :-( 

Aber DANN fang ich euch die Größten 

(Also bitte Daumen drücken bei der Prüfung...)

Kathi


----------



## Dorsch_Dirk (27. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Hier kommen ein paar Fische vom vorletzten und diesem Wochenende. Nach einem kurzem Fototermin an Bord durften die Fische wieder zurück in die Hamburger Elbe.Es ging mit einem 50er los, danach noch ein 73er & heute ein 80er.


----------



## Woodland (27. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

bei meinen ersten vertikal-versuchen mit freundlicher unterstürzung von  Dorsch_Dirk kam dieser zander zum vorschein.    pb:  86cm.


----------



## greece68 (28. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Und da ein schönes Exemplar auch von mir...!
88cm und 14Pfund, Fangzeit 16.00 Uhr auf Jig in tiefem Wasser!!! 
Ne Tageszeitung hatte ich leider keine dabei und die Größe kann man glaub ich schon erahnen....!
Erster Wurf mit neuem Gummifisch und montiertem Stinger, nachdem dem ersten Gummifisch die Schwanzflosse abgebissen wurde! 
Und Petri allen anderen Fängern!
http://img4.*ih.us/img4/1017/zander88cm1.jpg
http://img360.*ih.us/img360/3125/zander88cm2.jpg


----------



## andy-fish (29. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Hallo wollte auch mein gefangenen Zander vorstellen. War 65cm groß und das weitere sieht man auf den fotos


----------



## Patrick83 (30. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Hmmm da mach ich doch auch mal mit...Bilder sind zwar schon etwas älter aber sehenswert!!!
90cm & 83 cm
( Alles drei Fänge von mir!)


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

wow ... suuuper Fänge hier ... #r


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Die Siegerlänge ist 77,7 cm, Gewinner wird übers Wochenende ermittelt. 

Da wir auf Grund Terminschwierigkeiten/Arbeitsüberlastung noch nicht dazu gekomen sind, die Gewinner vom letzten Monat zu benachrichtigen, passiert das näxte Woche in einem "Aufwasch"....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” September: Zander!!*

Gewonnen hat tim13 mit 77,5 cm.
Wird demnächst per PN benachrichtigt.


----------

